# bash und grep



## planet_fox (4. Jan. 2009)

wie kann ich den erreichen über einen shell befehl das er mir nur logfiles von zBsp mail.log nur den zeitraum 2:00 - 4:00 ausgibt ?


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2009)

Ich würde es mal so versuchen:

grep stichwort mail.log | grep 2:

oder so ähnlich, dann kannst Du zumindest die Ausgabe für eine Stunde filtern und dann machst Du das nochmal für die 3 Uhr Sachen.


----------

